# Convergencia de tv Lg



## renzxc (Ene 18, 2015)

saludos amigos de esta  comunidad tengo una duda respecto a un tv que le cambien la pantalla la anterior se rompio en una caida y consegui una pantalla de reemplaso a51 pero sucede algo y es que las convergencia no centra en su totalidad, es decir, la imagen en centro de la pantalla queda perfecta pero en el borde inferior de la imagen ej, el azul se desentrado hacia abajo de donde deberia estar y en la parte superior el azul queda por encima de donde deberia quedar es como si la imagen en azul estubiese estirada en cambio el verde aparece igual pero no tanto como el azul y el verde no presenta mucha diferencia diria que esta bien centrado en 90% el tv es mio tengo conocimientos de electronica pero poca practica en asunto de convergencia pero todo el ajuste que le haga solo llego a ese resultado los anillos de convergencias es el original de la pantalla es decir me la diero junto con la pantalla.

mod: 21fg5rl-l4
lg

alguien por favor alguna idea. es poseible ajustar convergencia atravez del modo servicio? que sugerencia tienen al respecto gracias por su tiempo


----------



## fdesergio (Ene 18, 2015)

Si no tienes el yugo originald e la pantalla, imposible ajustar al 100%,  busca en cualquier manual de servicio de Tv ahi esta como se hace el ajuste de convergencia, pero debes ajustar primero pureza sin fijar el yugo (moviendo el yugo y con los primeros anillos) , luego si convergencia dinamica y estatica con los anillos restantes (4)  suerte, chaooo


----------



## renzxc (Ene 18, 2015)

tengo solo el yugo de la pantalla antigua unicamente


----------



## fdesergio (Ene 18, 2015)

mmm ese yugo era adecuado para la antigua pantalla, pero bueno se puede intentar si no es la misma pantalla dudo que quede 100% Ok, intentalo, necesitas una bobina desmagnetizadora, un generador de señales y bastanteeeeeee paciencia, bastante!!!


----------



## renzxc (Ene 18, 2015)

tremendo reto tengo la imagen en el centro la dejo perfecta el ajuste de pureza queda bien pero el asunto es la convergencia como ya dije azul y rojo son mas expandidos en vertical que el verde por eso es que en los extremos vertical no sincronizan nuncan ni añadidendo pequeños imanes.

cual seria el efecto de un tubo de rayos catodicos es decir unicamente la parte de atraz magnetizado? 

nota: en las zona que sincronisa las convergencias se ve espectacular


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 18, 2015)

No te olvides que el yugo se empieza calibrando desplazandolo levemente hacia adelante y hacia atrás y LUEGO se le colocan las cuñas de goma.


----------



## renzxc (Ene 18, 2015)

si cierto fue lo primero que aprendi por un momento crei que estaba toda magnetizada y ajustando el yugo hacia atras se purifico el color, luego termine ajustando los primeros 2 anillos para completar.

pero aun me falta la convergencia. rojo y azul no se sincroniza en los bordes verticales.


----------



## fdesergio (Ene 18, 2015)

despues de ajustar pureza con el yugo y los anillos se debe ajustar el yugo, luego se ajusta convergencia moviendo a un lado y otro el yugo y es ahi cuando se colocan las cuñas, chaoooo


----------



## renzxc (Ene 19, 2015)

no logro centrar rojo/azul con el verde  pareciera q se amplia mas de la geometria vertical esos 2 colores rojo/azul, el verde es como si fuese mas cerrado de en el angulo vertical.

a alguien mas le a sucedido eso de que uno o 2 colores sean mas amplios que otros?


----------



## fdesergio (Ene 19, 2015)

Debes ajustarlo a lo que mas parecido quede al 100% ok, con un yugo como el tuyo que no es el original del TRC te van a salir mil y un defecftos, chaoooo


----------



## renzxc (Ene 19, 2015)

gracias por su atencion y su ayuda me comunicare con la persona que me dio esta pantalla para ver si tiene tambien el yugo del original y ver si queda con esta placa pq como les digo puedo centrar bien los colores en el centro de la imagen y muy espectacular si se ve, pero en los bordes de arriba y abajo el rojo y el azul nunca cuadran bien y se nota mucho al poco tiempo cansa verlo de esa manera solo espero que el yugo original le quede a la placa de tv que tengo.

cuando pruebe con el yugo original les cuento.


----------



## fdesergio (Ene 19, 2015)

Si, es lo mejor, personalmente me parece mas facil adaptar el TRC con su yugo original a la placa, muchas veces no cuadra el cuello del TRC con la cavidad  del yugo, de ahi que sea imposible ajustar correctamente, chaoooo


----------



## renzxc (Ene 19, 2015)

esta es la pantalla original 
Ver el archivo adjunto 123938

y esta la nueva 
Ver el archivo adjunto 123940

este es el modelo del tv 
Ver el archivo adjunto 123939


fdesergio si te refieres al cinescopio en la parte donde se ajusta la abrasadera del yugo no hay problema ajusta muy bien


----------



## renzxc (Ene 20, 2015)

aqui una referencia a la falla que se me presenta




gracias por su atencion


----------



## fdesergio (Ene 20, 2015)

Cuando me refiero a ajustar no es la abrazadera, es el ajuste de convergencia y pureza, por otro lado pregunto: calza el yugo perfectamente en el cuello del TRC?? quitaste las cuñas usadas con en el anterior yugo??


----------



## renzxc (Ene 20, 2015)

si les quite las cuñas de la pantalla dañada, pq la nueva tiene las cuña mas alejadas del yugo que le estoy colocando incluso llevando el yugo a tope de la pantalla apena se toca con esas cuñas pero la puresa es mala y tengo que mover el yugo hacia atras y al colocar las cuñas vieja queda casi por completo dentro del yugo para fijarlo.


----------



## renzxc (Ene 24, 2015)

fdesergio dijo:


> Si, es lo mejor, personalmente me parece mas facil adaptar el TRC con su yugo original a la placa, muchas veces no cuadra el cuello del TRC con la cavidad  del yugo, de ahi que sea imposible ajustar correctamente, chaoooo




Saludo colegas ya cambie el yugo. coloque el original que tenia la pantalla nueva y quedo resuelto el problema por completo las diferencias eran muy notorias, el yugo original de la pantalla es ligeramente mas grande y el nucleo vertical es mas conico, mas amplio la boca del yugo y tiene mas aditamientos alrededor como pequeñas bobinas de compasacion y imanes de conpensacion.

asi que recomedable que al adaptar la pantalla crt asegurese de que el yugo sea igual si no lo es cambien la pantalla junto con el yugo siempre verificando que la impedancias sean lo mas parecida posible yo lo hise y el ajuste de convergencia fue perfecto y no tomo nada de tiempo solo me queda ajustar la vertical que esta un poco mas amplia por que se la movi anteriormete con el yugo problematico pero el resultado es una imagen perfecta cero sombra de color.

gracias a todos por sus sujerencias si hay alguna pregunta sobre esto no duden en preguntar quizas pueda ayudar un poco mas.


----------



## renzxc (Ene 25, 2015)

Tengo un detalle con el tv, le cambie la pantalla y el yugo junto no me quedo de otra que poner el yugo de la pantalla adaptada. se presenta un defecto la imagen se ve mas ancha en horizontal y no logro reducirla porque ni la placa ni el modo servicio tiene ese ajuste, he leido que alterando el valor de un capacitador se logra reducir o aumentar el tamaño horizontal el tv que tengo es lg 21fg5rl-l4 pero no tengo idea cual capacitador controla el ancho horizontal de la imagen, por lo demas esta todo perfecto solo ese pequeño detalle le queda.

tv lg 21fg5rl-l4
imagen muy ancha en horizontal
causa se le cambio el yugo original por otro. 


nota se puede reducir colocando una resistencia en serie en la bobina horizontal?

he aqui una toma del digrama.

Ver el archivo adjunto 124185 


nota se puede reducir colocando una resistencia en serie en la bobina horizontal?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 25, 2015)

Probá aumentar el C417


----------



## renzxc (Feb 1, 2015)

amigos saludos ya hise las pruebas y los resultados son los siguientes. 
si sumo capacitancia se abre aun mas la imagen horizontalmente .
si le resto capacitancia se reduce la imagen horizontalmente pero el efecto es poco, es decir, de 470p lo lleve hasta 90p y apenas unos 3mm se reduce el horizontal, es posible bajarlo aun mas sin afectar la salida horizontal?


----------



## renzxc (Oct 8, 2015)

gracias a todos estube mucho tiempo sin responder pero resolvi la falla cambiando el condensador c414 por uno de menor valor haci corregi la expancion de la imagen total.

muchas gracias por su ayuda hasta la fecha el tv no presenta ningun fallo por aver cambiado el condensador original.



ya se puede cerrar este tema


----------

